# My M&M's have arrived



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 14, 2012)

My 2 M&M's (Morla and Morty) are finally here..they were very cold upon arriving (weather is in the 50's here and raining)..UPS sucks once again, signature is required and they just left the package and rang once and drove off. If you are reading this THANK YOU AUSTIN, they are really healthy!

More pics to come...letting them rest for now.







I believe that's Morla saying "hey move over" 






Look how cute they are. They're snuggling with the coir lol


----------



## Utah Lynn (Mar 14, 2012)

Glad to see they finally arrived....alive. Good Luck.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you Lynn 
Will post more pics soon.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 14, 2012)

*RE: My M&M's have arrived *

Congrats!


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you Austin!  I've been trying to write a vendor review and it won't let me so I may have to place it somewhere else and have Yvonne manually put it in the right place


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## wellington (Mar 14, 2012)

CONGRATS[/i]


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm so happy


----------



## turtlesailor (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 14, 2012)

They are finally out and about 

They spotted me and are being still like statues hahaha





Morla went to munch on some cuttlebone pieces






Morty still hasn't moved hahahaha






Morty went to check out what Morla was eating and then thought she was food (nipping at her butt) LMAO






he went back to eating


----------



## jesst (Mar 14, 2012)

*RE: My M&M's have arrived *

They are cute....enjoy it before you know it they will be huge.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 14, 2012)

I wish they were huge already hahahahaha


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 14, 2012)

YAY!!!!! they are finally there!! been waiting to see some pics and was worth the wait, they are so cute!! <3


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Nicole...I LOVE THEM


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 14, 2012)

They are sooo cute!!! Congrats on your new babies!


----------



## SailingMystic (Mar 14, 2012)

*RE: My M&M's have arrived *

I like your set up  the water dish looks like a frisbee !



MORTYtheTORTY said:


> They are finally out and about
> 
> They spotted me and are being still like statues hahaha
> 
> ...



They are beautiful!! And they are really in tune with each other. Neat to see. Very aware!


----------



## ada caro (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats, they look great...


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you all  
The water bowl is actually from walmart..it's a bottom tray for a plant pot and they all come in diff colors and sizes.

it's raised but you can't see it because I pushed it into the dirt so it'd be easier for them to climb in and out lol

@Diane...I don't believe people who say they aren't social creatures. I believe they are very much social and I know for a fact they'd be lonely without eachother...they seem pretty close for the most part and I just peeked in there cave and Morty was burrowed in the coir with just a tip of the top part showing and Morla has her head resting on top of his shell..I got the camera and it was too late  I scared her and she tucked back in her shell LOL that's would've been a kodak moment!


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 14, 2012)

So cuute! I like their names


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 14, 2012)

me too 
Thanks Lushcious! 
Actually Morty the torty was the sick one we refunded in the local area and these 2 are from AZ sulcatas and we just used that same name for him and Morla is from the tortoise on neverending story hahaha I actually thought of my two M&Ms first and then the M's just fell into place


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 15, 2012)

They are such cuties.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you...I will take more pics later during the week once they settle in. IDK which one to call morty or which one to call morla but maybe i will take pics of their plastron and you guys can help me decide even though its just a guess.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 15, 2012)

I like green and the blue ones best myself. 





They do look nice and healthy.


----------



## Tom (Mar 15, 2012)

MORTYtheTORTY said:


> @Diane...I don't believe people who say they aren't social creatures. I believe they are very much social and I know for a fact they'd be lonely without eachother...they seem pretty close for the most part...



I'm happy that you are happy with your new torts, but the above is just not correct. I debated just not saying anything, but I think it is important for the people reading this to understand that keeping tortoises in pairs, especially aggressive species like sulcatas and russians, can often lead to problems.

Here is what I predict for your future... In the next few months, one of your two tortoises will greatly outpace the others growth rate. One of them will get the lions share of the food, the best basking and sleeping spots and it will intimidate the other one to the point of stress, just by being there. In the wild, the smaller one would simply leave the area when it started feeling uncomfortable. As they get older one will probably start humping the other, regardless of sex. If you happened to get two females, this part might not be so bad. If you got a male, or two males, you WILL see a lot of humping. This is very stressful for them. When they reach adulthood, or even just close to it, two females will probably be okay, but a male and female will lead to a situation where the male greatly stresses the female with his relentless advances. Two males and they will eventually start fighting every day until one of them is dead or you finally grant them some peace by separating them.

How do I know all this? What makes me so sure of all this? I have made this mistake in the past. Due to some unforeseeable circumstances, I have been revisiting this mistake recently too. I have seen it countless times. It is rare to see an exception to this. I'm not saying this to be mean or pick on you, I'm saying it so that you and others do not have to learn this lesson the hard way, as I did. Enjoy the cuteness for now, but get yourself a scale and watch the weights get farther and farther apart as the weeks and months pass...


----------



## bigred (Mar 15, 2012)

My mom had 2 sulcatas and some of what Tom said did happen. They started out as hatchlings the same size and one grew huge and the other stayed small and timid. They were housed together, Enjoy your torts glad you are enjoying them


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 16, 2012)

Tom said:


> MORTYtheTORTY said:
> 
> 
> > @Diane...I don't believe people who say they aren't social creatures. I believe they are very much social and I know for a fact they'd be lonely without eachother...they seem pretty close for the most part...
> ...



I do trust your judgement but when that day comes then I will gladly seperate them. I doubt I have 2 males if anything 1 male and female but they might end up being 2 females. The one I call Morla is HUGE and the one I call Morty is very small compared to her...they seem to enjoy eachothers company for now and they seem pretty close. They bask at diff times and eat at diff times but very few times they are out and about together. I hope they don't start fighting and I do have alot of space to seperate them indoors and out as well. Thanks for the heads up Tom.



Jacqui said:


> I like green and the blue ones best myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I tried to like certain colors but they all just taste the same


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Apr 23, 2012)

My M&M's are 2months old now, IDK if you can tell that they grew through viewing the pics but they HAVE GROWN ALOT 
They are in a 55 Gal now and seem really happy...I just added the log today and they are in love with it. LMK if you can tell that they are much bigger

The new enclosure

















The log I added






They are eating






Morty
















And Morla, she's scared lol


----------



## ada caro (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Sep 26, 2012)

My babies are 7months now =D


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats....they are very cute


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 26, 2012)

*RE: My M&M's have arrived *

They grew a lot !


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwww, sooooo adorable!

Also, maybe want to upgrade to a bigger tank


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys! they did grow alot =D 
@Mattgrizzlybear I think they're fine in the tank they are in for now. Not sure if you looked at the previous pics of the whole tank cuz I didn't show in the updated pics up there but there is plenty more space besides the log area and I take them outside alot for plenty exercise(they also love the beach). I was also thinkin about building a second level area with a ramp, not sure how that will pan out but I will upload pics once I do. 

They eat waaay too much, they eat 2 heads of lettuce a week..probably even more if I let them lol


----------



## mctlong (Sep 26, 2012)

Looking good! How much do they weigh?


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Sep 26, 2012)

@Mctlong I have no clue


----------

